# Nissan Altima 2005 - is very high RPM normal



## Miroslav (Oct 2, 2005)

I bought a new Altima 2005 on 12/31/2004 and I've been experiencing very high RPM ever since. When I am going 70mph my RPM is 4000.

Is this normal or something's wrong with my car?

Thanks,

Miroslav


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

You should state if yours is a 2.5 or 3.5. That way people are more able to help you.


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

Sounds like you are driving with the gear selector in the D3 position, which locks out 4th gear. Move it over to the D4 position and your RPMs will drop on the highway.


----------



## Miroslav (Oct 2, 2005)

*Nissan Altima*

It's Nissan Altima 2.5S. 



GX628 said:


> You should state if yours is a 2.5 or 3.5. That way people are more able to help you.


----------



## 2K5AltimaSE (Sep 29, 2005)

At 70mph, your rpm should be right around 2800-3000rpm.


----------

